# Pinzas para brazo róbótico.



## raven_hp (Nov 5, 2008)

Hola, estoy haciendo un peuqeño proyecto de un brazo robótico, el cual tiene 2 grados de libertad, mas la implementación de unas pinzas para tomar objetos. 

Ya tengo los dos grados de movimiento, pero me falta un circuito para manipular las pinzas. No puedo usar ni microcontroladores ni ningun dispositivo programable, por especificaciones de la materia. Estaba pensando usar un servo, pero no tengo muy claro como funcionan, alguna sugerencia? Se los agrdeceria mucho!


----------



## DMag00 (Nov 13, 2008)

Te recomiendo leer esta información si aun estas interesado.

http://webelectronica.atspace.com/content/servos.html 
http://www2.ate.uniovi.es/fernando/Doc2008/Presentaciones/Control de motores.pdf


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 13, 2008)

El manual es excelente te daría 1000000 puntos si hubiera contador de puntos por usurio


----------

